# Escape the Black Legion



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Brother Octavius scanned the sickening room, and caught sight of a pile of dead body's in the corner of the dark room. Many great warriors were in that heap, including Octavius' Captain. He was a great tactican, and great warrior, but the cowardly Black Legion had hung him up in this room, and left him to die.

Suddenly, a loud groan of pain was heard. It was a Commissar, being tortured by a Chaos Sorcerer. In seconds his blood scatterd acros Octavius' face and many other battle brothers. Then they saw that the knife was carrying had hit the young scout Loken Vadian's chains had broken loose. He was waiting for the Sorcerer to leave the room. 


And now you can act! Mainly Loken.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

[ooc did the sorcerer leave yet?]


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Odd One said:


> Brother Octavius scanned the sickening room, and caught sight of a pile of dead body's in the corner of the dark room. Many great warriors were in that heap, including Octavius' Captain. He was a great tactican, and great warrior, but the cowardly Black Legion had hung him up in this room, and left him to die.
> 
> Suddenly, a loud groan of pain was heard. It was a Commissar, being tortured by a Chaos Sorcerer. In seconds his blood scatterd acros Octavius' face and many other battle brothers. Then they saw that the knife was carrying had hit the young scout Loken Vadian's chains had broken loose. He was waiting for the Sorcerer to leave the room.


"Hardly worth the effort, pathetic lapdog." The chaos sorcerer laughed at the mutilated corpse of the dead Commissar, before turning to the other Marines in his torture chamber. "You're next," he smiled at Veteran Sergeant Ravion Thule, before turning to leave the torture chamber.
Vadian waited until the echoing footsteps of the chaos sorcerer had ceased. He unshackled his free hand, before struggling to free his left arm. He succeded, with much help from his bionic implant, and held back the pain as he removed the spiked, dagger-like chains holding his feet in place.
He lowered himself from the platform, and surveid his surroundings. To his left was a furnace, where he could see, with absoulte disgust, the mutilated bodily parts and armour of his fallen battle-brothers. He eyed with great sorrow the mutilated corpses of his squad, who had failed in their mission to eliminate a black legion commander. He swore an oath of vengeance, and made a mental note for penitence if he made it out alive.
On his right, he saw objects that made his eyes hurt to stare at them. He saw the 8-pointed star, and other objects around a chamber that looked like some sort of ritual corner. He quickly turned his mind away from the horrors of the chamber, and turned to his brothers, Ravion Thule and Octavious.
"Be strong brothers, we will make it out yet" Vadian spoke as he worked with the chains holding his brothers in this hellful place.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"What chapter are you from brother?"_I ask Vadian as he tries to free octavius and I._"You are a hardy one to be alive still."_


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octavius pounded at the sealed door with all his might and cursed as he broke his hand. " Curse you Chaos scum " growled Octavius as his hand bled. He walked over to a darkened corner of the room and slumped against the wall. As he fell to the ground, he saw a brick come loose. " Over here brothers " called Octavius. His fellow prisoners walked over to where Octavius was and begant to claw at the bricks to get out. After many hours their was a hole big enough for them to climb out of. One by one they got in, not knowing the dangers which would meet them inside the building......


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> _"What chapter are you from brother?"_I ask Vadian as he tries to free octavius and I._"You are a hardy one to be alive still."_


"I am a son of Guiliman brother, an Ultramarine" Vadian replied as he finally freed his brothers "And I would never cower before this traitorous filth."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I thank you Vadian for freeing us. However we should still be on our gaurd as the Black Legion scum are still around and we have no armour or weapons a of yet."_


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The sound of voices and bricks crumbling and grinding obviously disturbed something outside.
Out of a small pile of corpses issued a very long-winded grumble, several curses and creaks of metal, when finally a metallic space marine dug himself out of the funeral pyre.
"Damn chaos marines and their damn traps with their damn heresy and their damn warp and their damned damningness!" the old mass of bionics grumbled continuously as he stood up and looked around, red bionic eyes with metallic eyelids blinking and gazing around.

There was someone digging their way out of that damn building, Orion just continued grumbling and went over to see what it was, random hydraulics in his bionic body whirring as he walked.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

((OOC) sorry for being so late ive had internet problems)

Nestor eyes fluttered open, he had been intoning the pray of strength and vengeance when the sound of crumbling masonry and the whining of servos brought him back from his meditation. He glanced around taking stock of his surroundings, he hung from a spiked chain with his back to two other members from his squad; his right eye was matted with blood and resisted his attempts to open. 

By the iron door stood several Asteres pulling bricks and mortar from the wall, the whining came from a behemoth of servos and steel whose curses were audible over the roar of the nearby fire and the sound of his hydraulics. 

Nestor nudged brother Jasper and stg. Menelaus but received no acknowledgment from either, grief and anger burned through his vanes and with a low rumbling growl he pryed at the chains that held him several feet from the ground. His flesh began to tear as the barbed spikes took hold and the servos in his left arm hummed in protest against the chains before with a screech of torn metal the links gave way and he fell to the hard stone floor.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

(OOC) I hope i'm not too late?

(IC)

Thariel opened his eyes to see what he thought was another one of his captors standing in front of him loosening the chains that bound him to the wall. Though something was not right this one wore blue armour instead of the black his captors wore.

"What is going on?" Thariel wheezed through the monotone of his augmetic larynx.......


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

" Hurry up. " barked Octavius as they made a hole. " You don't want the Sorceror to come back and kill us all, do you?". Octavius kicked the last brick out. " In here." Octavius and the other captured ones crawled in. " What are you doing?" asked Octavius as Vadian pushed Orion out of the way to climb in. " He is old and more frail than you, so let him through first. He has more battle capability then a human." Vadian looked angry as he climbed in.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"What is the plan? Unlike you astartes I do not possess superhuman strength so I could use a weapon." grumbled Thariel as he followed the group through the hole.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"The plan, Thariel, is to escape back to the Imperium. We find the closest warp capable shuttle and then we hijack it and return."_


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Bionic eyes whirred a little as their owner blinked and looked at all the space marines. Orion couldn't really pick colours, but they were far from his definition of chaos so he didn't care, he just looked about for something to brain the next heretic with.

"Who's calling me frail? I'll throw you through this damn wall," Orion grumbled, not really serious but it voiced his irritation well, "Maybe I could use one of you kids as a cudgel to beat the next damn chaos heretic fool thing."
The old hunk of bionics just continued rambling as he followed the space marines, quite content with damning everything he could think of whilst he waited for a heretic to kill.
"Fell outta my thunderhawk to beat a necron lord to death with his own staff, and then I got run over by some Ork on a red hunk of metal that had no wheels, then the damn monolith blew everyone up," Orion rambled as he went, not really making much sense but he looked as stern as the bionic face would allow, as if everything he was saying was holy errata.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Nestor rose to his feet, the paved floor tacky on his armour. Around him the others had began bickering while he looked up to his brothers hanging from a black, spiked, pole capped with a leering demon’s face; from its mouth protruded the barbed chains that still held his brothers. 

"Hurry up." barked Octavius as they made a hole. "You don't want the Sorceror to come back and kill us all, do you?". 

“He can try” whispered Nestor as he jumped up and grabbed the chains holding his brothers and using his momentum and weight to pull them free, the spike pulled away from the stone roof with a screech and a shower of bits of broken bricks.

Nestor snapped the deamons fangs out as he wrenched the chains out my muttering the pray of the noble dead. He turned to join the others in their escape.

"Who's calling me frail? I'll throw you through this damn wall," the iron hand grumbled, not really serious but it voiced his irritation well, "Maybe I could use one of you kids as a cudgel to beat the next damn chaos heretic fool thing."

As Nestor strode past the grumbling brother he raised the spike out to block his path “if you need a weapon so badly to take out filth, then you better be needing this ‘old one’ ” He placed it the spike in the iron hands steely grip. As he made his way towards the hole in the wall he tore the chain from his arm before taking it in both hands and pulling like a garrote. When he came to sergeant Octavius he shot a crisp salute “orders sir!”


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Thariel sneered as one of the marines saluted. What kind of time was this for salutes they were inside some sort of enemy structure whether that be an enemy ship or they be in the eye of terror itself he did not know nor did he care all he wanted was to have his trusty power fist and to be able to smite these enemies of the emperor.

"So are we going to try and find an armoury of some sort or do you want to stand around saluting all day crimson fist or are we actually going to try and escape?"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Right in the middle of another long-winded unintelligible curse towards heretics and chaos etcetera, Orion was handed a crude weapon, a really big spike. Not exactly a chainsword but what the heck did he care?
The mass melding of adamantite and servos that made his arm whirred as the iron fist closed about the weapon, Orion's bionic face split into a weird grin as his red eyes darted about looking for a heretic to impale.

That was right about when the human started mocking the astartes saluting his superior, a bad idea considering Orion would take any excuse to ramble more.

"What!? Are you mocking the salute of a noble astartes boy!?" Orion blurted out, poking Thariel hard in the chest with a bionic finger, "No respect at all you little whelp, why if you were back when I was a scout you'd be killed for heresy in less than a heartbeat! You mock thy astartes, you mock thy Holy Emperor, your ass just got an appointment with my foot you lousy meatbag! I'd have your hat for that if you had one! Kids these days, Emperor save me."
And he just kept going... and going...
"No respect, we take on a galaxy worth of creeps and xenos and Emperor-knows-what, can't even let us salute. I still found the time for prayer when a damn chaos marine thought it'd be funny to park a Land Raider ontop of me, and then the Land Raider got hit with a Melta-Torpedo, and I beat the crew to death with the remains of the lascannon side-sponson!" He didn't appear to care if anyone was listening, just walking along, using the spike as a walking stick.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"Hmmmm that was interesting. Does anyone know if he has an off switch it may come in handy some time?" laughed Thariel as he strode of to follow the Orion. Where ever he was going at least he was moving somewhere.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"Whelp!" Orion yelled as he raised his palm to strike the human.
"Brother, control yourself!" Nestor shouted as he darted to grab Orions raised hand
"Do not lower yourself to this brother." Vadian Calmly stated.
"Hah, a lecture from a scout like you? Why, If I had said that as a scout..." he continued to ramble as Vadian turned away from Orion to face Thariel.
"Watch your tone, boy, or we shant stay his hand next time."
Thuriel mumbles something incoherently and walked away from the Atartes.
"Drive this pathetic excuse for a weapon straight through his traitorous heart..." Orion continued to ramble, bionic voice-box reverberating around the chamber.

The group of Astartes and Thariel came to a cross-link of tunnels.

"Where to Brothers?" Vadian wondered.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"Well it's a crossroads in a place we have no idea about so i suggest we just pick one and go with it? Unless someone has a better idea I'm going right." grumbled Thariel as he stalked off down one of the corridors.

As he was making his way down the corridor he heard voices coming towards him. "Well mabey I picked the wrong route any one else want to put foward a plan? Preferablly quite quickly?" said Thariel quickly.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

" Well, then we go forward." grumbled Octavius as he walked forwards. " We need weapons first, then we can go kill this Chaos scum." Octavius looked back as he heard a laugh from up-ahead. We can take this one thought Octavius as he walked down the tunnel. Others had heard the laugh and Vadian had tried to turn around. As he did Orion pulled him back in line and shoved him. " Stop." barked Octavius as he saw the Cultist praying to his gods. " On my word we kill this Cultist." said Octavius. " GO!" shouted Octavius as they charged at the Cultist, and ripped him apart, limb by limb. Octavius was impressed by young Vadian, as he ripped the Cultists arm off. He showed nothing of it however....


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"Once your done buthcering his corpse could we move? There is still something coming this way and I'd rather just avoid confrontation whilst i am unarmed." grumbled Thariel as proceeded down the corridor. As he moved down the corridor he noticed a light protuding from a door to his left as he got closer he could hear laughter and people speaking. He pointed to the door not wanting to alert any enemies to his presence.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

" Who gets his gun?" Octavius felt kind for a moment and threw it at Vadian. "Show me what you can do." said Octavius. He winked and turned away.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Nestor had taken position several feet back from the group on rearguard taking slow methodical steps his eyes darting down every coridor and at every shadow.

the rest of the group had stopped and nestor herd the sounds of battle, he hurried to find his brothers ripping a cultest limb for limb.
"Once your done buthcering his corpse could we move? There is still something coming this way and I'd rather just avoid confrontation whilst i am unarmed." 

Nestor stood behind the guardsman and placed the chain he was carrying in his hands. when he looked up at Nestor, he smirked "Don't worry little one im sure me or Orion will protect you when it hits the fan" then giving Orion a lopsided smile and nod.

Nestor looked at the others and then at the guardsman "as loathed as I am to agree, I’d rather fight these heretics on my terms not theirs, lets hide the body and move on”


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Odd One said:


> " Who gets his gun?" Octavius felt kind for a moment and threw it at Vadian. "Show me what you can do." said Octavius. He winked and turned away.


"Thank you. I will not let you down sir" Vadian offered a quick salute, before checking his chaos-warped Bolt Pistol. "Although it does make blood boil at the thought of using this disgusting piece of wargear. I will have to redeem myself by standing knee-deep in the blood of the traitorous Chaos"
"Well said, young scout" Octavious said as he turned away.

Veteran Sergeant Thule advanced slowly to the room were the sounds of distorted laughter echoed dullfully of the chamber walls. He made the sign for the other members of the group to stop, and peared into the chamber.

Inside he saw the chaos sorcerer with 4 Chaos Cultists, from which he could count. He signalled for Vadian to come over. "Brother, you see this filth?" Vadian nodded his acknowledgment, "I propose we take vengeance on our fallen brethren. Get the others over for basic storm formation Beta, and tell that Imperial Guard pain to watch our backs.
"Sir" Vadian acknowledged and turned to relay his orders to the other men.
"WHAT? I won't accept this!" Thariel startled as he was told his orders.
"Dam it Thariel, we are Astartes, you will obey our orders, or we will put you back in the torture chambers ourselves!" Counted Octavious. Thariel cowered under the towering bulk of the Astartes and set up position. "Any contacts, you let us know." Octavious left to join his other brothers for the stormimg of the chamber.
"Ready Brothers?" Thule asked.
"Vadian, make sure your aim is true with the weapon. I don't want to lose any more brothers today."
Without waiting for a reply, Thule shouted "CHARGE!"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Orion just rapidly marched along with his fellow astartes, looking a little crippled from the way he leaned on the spike but his bionics looked fine.
"What a lousy plan of attack, back in my day I woulda taken this place apart! With my fists! So many damn heretics and their damn rituals, they're all worthless!" Orion said vigorously as he followed, his metallic feet making distinctive clang sounds as he moved.

He hadn't bothered responding to a single cultist, it was hardly worth his time with so many astartes around, he wanted something bigger to beat to death.
"Damn meatbags, break so easily, why anyone bothers with flesh I haven't a clue. I barely have half the organs an astartes should have and I'm twice the space marine for it!" Orion stated to anyone who'd listen, throwing a glance at Nestor when he heard his name was mentioned, "Of course a meatbag would need an adamantite shield, damn squishy whelp."

Upon hearing the word CHARGE, Orion's rusty instincts kicked in, suddenly he didn't look to be the aged hunk of bionics that he was, shifting into a sprint.
With an audible clang the door was torn from its hinges, plastered across the angry old ironhand like a shield as he charged forward.
It did look rather ridiculous, a large yelling and cursing door seemed to be chasing the cultists around, a bionic arm wielding a large spike flailed about from behind it threateningly.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octavius pounced into the cultist at the door, ripping him apart with the Combat Knife in his belt. A bolt pistol shot flew past his shoulder, and hit a cultist in the face. Then, the Sorceror cast a spell, and threw Octavius and Orion into a wall. " Damn it marines, get the Sorceror!" screamed Octavius as he lept at the Sorceror. He thought at least one of them would be killed in this attack, but it was for the immortal god emperor, and while they lived they had a duty. " FOR THE EMPEROR!" shouted Octavius to his men, he heard an echo of that from behind him. Octavius reached the Sorceror, and pounced....


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

[ooc sorry for not posting for a while comp was screwed up]

[ic]
_"For the EMPEROR and the LION!!"_ as i follow octavius towards the sorcerer to help finish the threat off.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

The Sorceror casts spells franticly, trying to kill one of the Astartes.The Imperial Guardsman was hit by the blast, and sent flying into Octavius. " Get off me!" screamed Octavius as he threw the Guardsman away. Octavius thought back for a moment, as the Imperial Guardsmen hunt came back in to his mind...


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

(OOC) wait a minute my character was told to stay outside lol


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to say he came in because he saw Cultists and got scared by the outnumbered factor so went in with the astartes...someone else can come up with the story bit for that im knackered lol
What does OOC mean? lol


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Out Of Character


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> (OOC) wait a minute my character was told to stay outside lol


((OOC) guardsmen, they just can't follow orders)

“Charge!” that’s all Nestor needed to here he raced forward through the cramped corridor at full pelt through the double doors catching his right shoulder guard causing him to spin. As he corrected his momentum he caught an object bouncing of sergeant Octavius only at the last moment did he realize that it was the guardsman, he grabbed the majors collar and used the weight to steady his rotation while slowing the majors’ fall. 

Nestor regained his direction and had managed to keep much of his momentum in the spin. Charged the sorcerer in the midst of a spell, Nestor’s skin began to tingle; voices screamed in his mind as he tackled the sorcerer straight through the dark stone alter shattering it into rubble. Nestor landed on top of the sorcerer and gripping his shoulder guard for purchase, he began to slam his bionic fist into the sorcerers’ helmet once, twice “This is for Jasper and Menelaus and this one is for Dor…” a bestial roar filled his ears and Nestor was thrown across the room along with the shoulder guard. He slammed into the far wall, black spots danced across his vision and for a moment his body refused to move.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

As Nestor was was thrown back I grabbed a chunck of stone and bashed the sorceror's helmet in and crushing his skull_"FOR THE LION!!!"_


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just as Thule crushed the sorcerers skull, the Cultists Thariel had fled back to the astartes, for warning or out of cowadice, crashed through the chamber door. Vadian, being somewhat nimbler than the rest, quicckly spun round to face this new threat. He dispatched 2 with well-placed bolt shots to the warp-spawned heads, but their numbers where too overwhelming. Vadian was pulled down under a sea of knifes, blunt blades and fists. 
Although facing overwhelming odds with his brothers otherwise occupied, he did not falter in the face of the enemy. He broke one of Cultists neck with a resounding click, and ripped the decomposed arms off another. He took a blunted blade in the process to the thigh, and another knife to his neck, nearly severing the nerves. He Yelled at the warp spawn in anger, hatred and pain, and delivered a firm punch to anothers face, effectively breaking its frail neck.
It was at this time Nestor rose back to his feet. He saw the rest of the band finishing of the remains of the sorcerer and cultists, and saw Vadian facing near-certain death. Without thought, he leaped into the scum, his huge bulk scattering the majority of the enemy. 
This was all the chance Vadian needed. He killed another 4 Cultists with his bolt pistol, expending the ammunition. Nestor finished off another 5, before Octavious joined the fray, killing another 3. A cultist was knocked in Thariels direction, and his training kicked in. He beat the cultist to death with the chaos sorcerers skull, ripped off by Orion in the heat of battle.
The astartes surveid the room. 1 chaos sorcerer and about 30-45 cultists lay dead on the floor. The astartes had not lost a single man to the assualt, although Nestor had taken a spell from the sorcerer, and Vadian taking several wounds.
"Thank you, Nestor" Vadian thanked the marine "without you i would surly have faulted."
"Duty and Honour, brother" Nestor replied. "Well done. You despatched this scum like an experienced veteran"
"No time for pointless praise! where do we travel to know, Crimson Fist?"

...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I suggest we look for a map or other diagram of the area we are in."_ says Thule


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

" In my day we would charge the enemy down until they were dead." said Octavius. " But it seems times have changed from then." Octavius stomped on the Sorceror's face. He grumbled a few curses as he picked up the Plasma Pistol he was carrying. " You. Nestor." Nestor faced him and Octavius threw the un-warped Plasma Pistol to him. " You got hit badly, you need some protection. " Orion. I want you to take Nestor, Thule and Thariel. " I will take Vadian and the rest of the Astartes. " " I trust you Orion. I know you will lead these to the battle." " Vadian I need a word with you." Vadian walked over to the Crimson Fist Sergeant and gave him a crisp salute. " Vadian, I need to reccomend you to Sergenat Telion. "You are a great warrior and I will say that a promotion to Scout Sergeant." " WHERE IS THAT IMPERIAL GUARDSMAN!" screamed Octavius as he ran up to him. " You come with me." Octavius turned around and kicked the door down. " Imperial Guardsman.... a waste of space." muttered Octavius as they followed him in. Octavius' eyes widened as he saw it. 20 Berzerkers with Chainaxes. " CHARGE MY WARRIORS!" Octavius lept onto a Berzerker and ripped the Bolt Pistol from his hand. Octavius shot him through the head. He turned around to see 5 Berzerkers crowding over him. He felt a Bolt Pistol shot in his stomach, and he fell backwards knocked out...

{OOC} Octavius isn't dead, he's just dying, and needs an Apothecary.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

" You. Nestor." Nestor faced him and Octavius threw the un-warped Plasma Pistol to him. " You got hit badly, you need some protection. Orion. I want you to take Nestor, Thule and Thariel." “I will take Vadian and the rest of the Astartes. " He paused " I trust you Orion. I know you will lead these to the battle." 

Nestor Stood amid the piles of broken corpse. He held the pistol Octavius had thrown him in a loose grip; his breath came in jagged breaths each felt like glass in his chest and his mouth tasted of coppery blood. He shot Octavius a quick glare at the unintended insult. 

"WHERE IS THAT IMPERIAL GUARDSMAN!" screamed Octavius as he ran up to him. " You come with me." Octavius turned around and kicked the door down. " Imperial Guardsman.... a waste of space." muttered Octavius as they followed him in. Octavius' eyes widened as he saw it. 20 Berzerkers with Chainaxes. " CHARGE MY WARRIORS!" Octavius lept onto a Berzerker and ripped the Bolt Pistol from his hand. Octavius shot him through the head. He turned around to see 5 Berzerkers crowding over him. He felt a Bolt Pistol shot in his stomach, and he fell backwards knocked out...

The Berzerkers head was engulfed in green fire his helmet and skull melting before his companions eyes. All was still for a hartbeat, A dry laugh echoed around the chamber, Nestor couldn’t help it he was slightly intoxicated by mix of such extreme pain and the mix of combat drugs that his armour poured into his system. “Yet more blood of Dorn has been spilled” Nestor suddenly paused and all the hummer vanished; to be replaced by cold fury, Nestor swayed slightly and Orion moved to support him but Nestor held up his hand to stop him “ Now is not the time Brother, now is the time for VENGANCE!” the power coil began to glow as the weapon readied to be fired once more. Nestor took two shaky steps before smashing in into the Berzerker line at the head of his brothers “FOR DORN!!!”


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

With 2 bezerkers down, the Bezerkers began to charge. Octavious was trampled under their boots, as they neared the Astartes and the Imperial Guardsman. 
"Run for your lives!" Thariel screamed in absolute terror, before fleeing from the chamber, where he found a small hole which he crawled into for protection.
"Dam coward" Orion grumbled "Charge, Brothers!"
"Vadian and Nestor held back to pick of some of the Bezerkers with their weapons. Vadian neutralised another 2 before his bolt pistol ran out. He drew in a courageous breathe and charged into the fray. "For Guilliman!!!" The young Scout yelled.
Orion was saved by his bionic arm, as a Bezerkers chainaxe bit down into him. With reactions quicker than his metallics frame would suggest, he quickly reversed the attack with the weapon trapped in his arm, and broke the Bezerkers neck. "hah, now this is a fight!" Orion yelled triumphantly as he ripped the chainaxe from his arm and beheaded another Bezerker. "Just like the old days!"
Thule was wrestling with 2 Bezerkers on the floor, when a plasma shot hit one in the chest, throwing him off Thule. Thule quickly took advantage of this, and rammed the Bezerker into the floor, spilling the Bezerkers brain-matter. From no-where, a chainaxe slammed into Thule back, almost destroying his spinal chord. As Thule fell, the chainaxe still in his back, the Bezerker leapt towards Vadian.
"Thule!!!" Vadian cryed out, as he met the Bezerker one-to-one. Vadian knew he had no chance, but he had faith in the Emperor and Guilliman, and met the challange like a true servant. The bezerker knocked him away with ease, breaking his jaw. He landed with a painful thud next to the groaning body of Thule. Just as the Bezerker leapt to finish him off, he wrenched the chainaxe out of Thules back with a resounding spurt of gore, and impaled the Bezerker on it. 
With effectively 2 men down, and a fled Imperial Guardsman, only Orion, Vadian and Nestor remained. Nestor was making decent work of the Bezerkers, dropping 6 in total. But with 5 Bezerkers remaining, all hope looked lost.
Orion charged into the grouped Bezerkers, wrestling one to the floor, as the last 4 charged Vadian and Nestor. Nestor dropped one more before wrestling with 2, and Vadian fell under the fists on the last Bezerkers, who had lost his chainaxes in the battle.
That was when a huge warrior fell into the doorway. Just as they thought a Chaos Lord had appeared, The astartes heard 5 delayed thumps one after the other, and felt their attackers grasp loosen. 
Orion was the first to respond "Who the hell is this thief!? Had that Bezerkers life right in my hands and he took it..."
"I am Argen Quintus. And I just saved your life you ungrateful bastard"
"I should skin you alive just like back on Arverntis IV, worm!" 
"ORION! Please spare us your stories, honoured brother. I thank you, Argen. Where did you come from?"
"These Chaos Marines raided me, and took me for their mind-warped games. I managed to escape from one of their many torture chambers, and I heard struggling coming from this direction. Lucky I found you, Astartes."
"Lucky indeed..."Orion muttered as he walked over to Vadian, crouching by Octavious. "How is he scout?"
"Stable at the moment, but I dread his outcome without the attentions of an Apothecary."
"Thats something none of us can do. Just wrap him up as best you can, Vadian," Thule gasped as he slowly made his way over to Octavious.
"I'm glad to see you on your feet, Thule. I was starting to worry you were not man enough for this suicidal mission" Vadian joked.
"Don't worry, brother. I'm too stubborn for death. Although this does hurt a bit..."
"Weak flesh, that is my boy" The Iron hand stated.

Nestor, who had recovered from the sorcerers attack, handed his plasma pistol to Vadian. "Me and Orion will carry Octavious. Argen, if you would be so kind as to help our brother Thule?" 
"Well, as I'm more likely to survive with you astartes around..."

Thariel stumbled back into the room. "I..i ah..."
"Save it, you filth. You failed your service to the emperor. I should leave you hear at the mercy of the black legion." Nestor glared with hatred aat the Imperial Guardsman.
"No! Please, understand!"
"Your a coward, Thariel"
"You are a coward" Vadian agreed, "But I will see you make it out alive."
"Oh, th...tha...thank you, sire!"
"Only to see you demoted and stripped of all rank. Possibly executed for failure in duty."
Thariel lowered his head in shame, and sat next to the still frame of Octavious.

"We need to find some sort of medical chamber, or medical surplies. I will not allow Octavious to fall." Vadian said.
"Well met brother. Nestor said examining a diagram of the chamber rooms on the wall. "This room looks promising. We shall head there. Vadian, on point."
"Sir!"

(OOC - they are heading to a medical room for Octavious, Carry on!  And thought i would introduce Skreining character, Argen Quintis)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Nestor I do not need help to walk, I am a proud son of the Lion. I will make it there myself or die on my feet witha krak grenade in my hands shouting death at the traitors."_ shrugging off Argen and grabbing a krak grenade off a dead berzerker.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Orion just trudged along half carrying Octavius with the servos whirring as his legs moved, if he could make a proper expression he'd look rather unimpressed right now. He still leaned on the spike he had like a faithful walking stick, only there was now a chainaxe hanging from his belt.

"Stuck baby-sitting a bunch of meatbags, the Emperor has a cruel sense of humour," Orion grumbled, almost purposely putting his walking stick on a corpse and letting it sink in deep as he needlessly leaned on it. He continued to grumble partly intelligibly about having to find a medical room to tend to a meatbag, his bionics were holding up famously and he'd been directly hit by a chain axe, a testament to the strength of his adamantium hide.

"Why would a damn chaos bastion have a medical facility anyway? Those damn meatbags aren't sane enough to need medical supplies. But they'd have to have mechanical supplies else they wouldn't be able to drive anything, I'm sure we could replace some of those squishy organs for something a little tougher," Orion offered sincerely, giving his chest a smack to send out a metallic clang as if an indication.
"Also might be able to find us a ride out of here, that or somethin I can use."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Orion do not call an Astartes a meatbag if you wish to live any longer than you have. Bionics have their faults just as flesh does, if not more so."_


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

"Stuck baby-sitting a bunch of meatbags, the Emperor has a cruel sense of humour," Orion grumbled, almost purposely putting his walking stick on a corpse and letting it sink in deep as he needlessly leaned on it. He continued to grumble partly intelligibly about having to find a medical room to tend to a meatbag, his bionics were holding up famously and he'd been directly hit by a chain axe, a testament to the strength of his adamantium hide.

Nestor held Octavius’s legs stiring at Orion’s back wishing for a moments respite from his constant droning. His chest and arm burned like hell as his bones and rib plate began to knit, like many of the others he had policed the fallen Berzerkers’ weapons, grenades and ammo, which now clung to the webbing around his belt. 

"Why would a damn chaos bastion have a medical facility anyway? Those damn meatbags aren't sane enough to need medical supplies. But they'd have to have mechanical supplies else they wouldn't be able to drive anything, I'm sure we could replace some of those squishy organs for something a little tougher," Orion offered sincerely, giving his chest a smack to send out a metallic clang as if an indication.

"Orion do not call an Astartes a meatbag if you wish to live any longer than you have. Bionics have their faults just as flesh does, if not more so."”Aye Brother” Nestor offered “unlike cold steel at least flesh can heal, I learnt that the hard way…” he trailed off and unconsciously glanced at his bionic left arm. 

Orion just carried on "Also might be able to find us a ride out of here, that or somethin’ I can use."

“But that is not important just now we need to tend to our wounded before you can flee like that guardsman to the nearest shuttle” Nestor smiled “me and Thule have a bet on who will get their first, so don’t let me down old one, im counting on you” Nestor laughed, this time full of humour and nodded towards Thule before nodding towards Orion’s back with a grin even though it pained him to do so.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

"Uhhh." grumbled Octavius as his second heart kicked in. " Where am I?" "You're in the Black Legion base, and you just got shot by a Berzerker." replied Vadian. "Tell me about the battle, and who is this person here?" They told Octavius about the battle, and about the new member. When Octavius heard about the Imperial Guardsmen, he lept up. " WHAT? YOU FLED THE BATTLE WHILE YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS FOUGHT ON!" screamed Octavius. " If I was a Commissar I would kill you right now you coward." He spat at him then walked on. Octavius turned around and and saw another prison room. He looked inside, but all he saw was dead Imperial Commissars. They ran down the corridor towards a Raptor.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I still think the gaurdsmen will beat all of us there by at least a day Nestor. Why wait to get back kill the scum before that or throw him at the next enemy we meet that might buy us a second to fight back."_


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Orion let out a metallic laugh as he was threatened, still somewhat grinning at the notion of betting who got to the shuttle first, the younger space marines seemed incredibly amusing for whelps.
"Driven over by a Land Raider and crashed into by a Thunderhawk, like a meatbag could survive that," Orion grumbled, "I've been braining xenos since beyond your geneseed was still in its former space marine's progenoid, why I beat a monolith to death with my bare hands! And I got eaten by a Hive Tyrant once, and back on Sargon IV with the low gravity..."
Annnnd he kept going...
Until of course they saw a Raptor at the end of the corridor, that distracted him for a bit.
He pulled the chainaxe off his belt and let it rev a few times as he charged along, resolving to just lazily hurl the chainaxe at the Raptor, waving his walking stick around obnoxiously.
"I'm too old for this crap, damn chaos and their damn heresy with their damn traitorous primarchs and their damn damningness," Orion grumbled irritably.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Grabs the gaurdsmen and hurls him at the Raptor with all my strength to give Orion some back up.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The raptor turned to see a Guardsman flying towards him. He quickly ducked under the guardsman and pushed him away towards a wall. The guardsman smacked the wall with a resounding thump, and he fell to the floor, moaning quietly.
The raptor saw Orion charge at him. He noticed the family Chainaxe, and immediately realised what had happened. Without reinforcements, he would surely be crushed. He triggered his jump pack and set off into a dark chasm of chambers, to warn his chaos brethren...

"Damn that bastard!" Orion called down the chamber, chasing after him.
"Orion, wait!" Vadian shouted after him, as Orion ran into the dark chamber.
"No time for you, pitiful scout!"
"Orion, I...!"
"Leave him, Brother-Scout. Your compassion for your brothers is noted, but there is no changing that stubborn, old mind of his." Octavious said. "We will advance in formation horbar, due to the maze-like layout of this hell-hole."
"Well met, brother."

The Astartes advanced into the Chamber, listening to the distant clanging of Orions boot on the metallic chasm floor, with Thariel limping at the rear.
"How be your wounds brother?" Vadian queried Octavious. 
"Well, surely not the work of an Apothecary, but they shall suffice."
"I am glad to hear that, Octavious."
"Aren't we all? Nestor stated, from the front left position.
"Of course."

As they headed round the corner, they heard a massive crash, and Orions footsteps sounded no more...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Well looks like Orion finally met his match huh? Lets hurry to help our brother Astartes."_


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

The Astartes ran forward to see Orion on the floor. Octavius kicked him to see if he lived. Orion let out a few curses and shook a bit. " Who did this to him?" asked Octavius as he walked forwards. The Astartes walked after him, and jumped as he let out a growl. " Get.... here.... now!" said Octavius as he wrestled with the mystery figure. Then he saw it. It was the Raptor they found earlier, but he had 5 more with him. " Pass.... me...... Orions..... Chainaxe." ordererd Octavius as he choked. Vadian threw it to him, and Octavius chopped off the Raptors hand. Octavius struggled to breathe as he took the hand off his neck. "Charge marines!" screamed Octavius as he pulled Orion into an upright position.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

A chain of mumbling curses issued from the mass of bionics that was Orion as he was pulled to his feet, still clutching his walking stick, he dusted himself off a little before charging into the raptors.
There were very brutal clangs and crashes as Orion recklessly punched away and beat the raptor around with his adamantite arms, breaking the raptor's chainsword a little in defence.

Orion wasn't really paying much attention to defence apart from his charge, he quickly gripped the raptor by the collar of his armour and lined up his walking stick, impaling the raptor.
The ironhand then proceeded to lift the raptor off the ground with both hands and swing it around like some giant club, quite formidable in its own right as its dead weight completely knocked another raptor off its feet.

"No meatbag jumps on an Ironhand! I'll break ye sissy bones like twigs!" Orion rambled as he kept swinging the corpse around relentlessly.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"REPENT!!!!"_ as I charge headlong into the meele to help Orion out taking a raptor by surprise i nearly decapate him with a swing from a chainsword.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

" FOR DORN!" screamed Octavius as he lept at one of the Raptors. He pulled the Chainsword from the Raptor's hand, and cut his head off. Octavius looked around and saw piles of hands and arms and heads all over the ground. Octavius looked down and felt a huge pain as a dying Raptor shot him. " Raptor's. Can't kill anything." joked Octavius as he walked out the door. The Marines followed him and Octavius walked into a chamber. It was the same room that they had been captured. He looked in and saw the dead Commissar, and he winced as Octavius' former Sergeant lay a mangled wreck in the corner. " This way." ordered Octavius as he turned left. Their was no reply and Octavius looked round to see nothing. He looked back in the chamber and saw them on altars. Octavius' eyes widened as he saw it, and he kicked the door down. The Sorceror turned around to see Octavius, and began the ritual. Vadian started to see cuts on his bare chest as the Sorceror continued. Octavius then saw their were more Sorcerors, all sacrifising someone else. Octavius raised his Chainsword, and lept at the Sorceror who had started first. He was sacrifising Orion, and he was letting off curses. Orion wasn't heavily affected by it, as he was made of steel more than flesh. Octavius drove the sword through his back, and the Sorceror keeled over. Sorceror by Sorceror, Octavius and Orion killed them all, as the rest were heavily cut. When they had killed them all Octavius looked down at Nestor and saw the Mark of Slannesh cut in his chest. " Orion, have you got any spare metal in their?" asked Octavius as they began to bandage up the Astartes.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

((OOC) Gee thanks, i take it ive been stripped of my breastplate)

Nestor rose from the alter once released from his shackles that bound him to the fell shrine. The mark upon his chest throbbed in syncopation with his twin hearts and he was sure he could hear whispers from the shadows. As Orion ripped a portion of the steel door Nestor took up one of the cruel steel blades from besides the commissar and intoned the rite of purification, the mark burned like hell fire and the voices screamed in his ears. When he reached the climax of the first verse he took the blade across his chest, defacing the mark before Placing the blade into the hath that lit the chamber “FOR HE IS THE LIGHT, AND MY FAITH MY SHEILD I SHALL FEAR NO EVIL AND PURGE ITS BEING FROM THE STARS AND HIS LIGHT IS WITHIN ME!” 

Nestor placed the cherry red blade over the mark, the smell of cooked meat and sound of sizzling flesh were drowned out by the piercing screams from the darkness reached a crescendo that even the others were aware of. The blade exploded out in a surge of power the outline of the mark shimmered above the burnt flesh before fading to the either. Nestor took two heavy breaths realizing for the first time that his brothers had joined him in the chant he smiled “the sons of Dorn will never yield to chaos” as darkness took him.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thariel stared at the symbol before it vanished into the either, horrified. He fell to the floor, and began to sob.
"We will never make it out of here alive. We have travelled in circles, fought and bled in this hell hole, but we still find ourselves trapped! We are doomed!"
"Emperor hear what you are saying Thariel! Whilst in his service you must NEVER give in, NEVER surrender! I swear on Guillimans name, if i hear such blasphemy again, I will kill you myself!" Vadian started, the angriest any of his brothers had seen him since they me tone another.
"Your a fool, Vadian! Even one such as you must see the inevitability of our doom!"
"Whilst I have blood in my veins, Guillimans wisdom in my mind and my faith in the Emperor in my heart, I will NEVER cower to these traitors!" Vadian Sang in outburst, before delivering a backhand to Thariels face, sending him across the floor. "Whilst I have faith, I fight. You would do well to remember that, fool."
"I agree with what you said, Thariel, but next time, stay your hand. We must stick together to live through this." Octavious reprimanded him.
"...You a right. I am sorry, Octavious." He went over the Thariel and helped him on to his feet.
"Besides, i wouldnt want reason to forget that promotion recomendation" Octavious winked at Vadian. "Well. We shall try the left route then..."


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octavius led the group left, looking into rooms as he passed. As he walked down the corridor he heard talking " What do you mean they escaped?" asked one of them. " They- they escaped my lord" said the other one, in a scared voice. Octavius heard a scream, and blood splattered across the walls. " Inform Lord Caran, the prisonors have escaped." said the first voice. " By my gods we shall find them again." Octavius knew he was talking about the sacrifising earlier. " Yes my lord" replied one. " Men, we need to follow this Heretic, see who Lord Caran is" said Octavius. " But, we shall be killed! I'm running back!" said Thariel as he turned around. Octavius grabbed his collar, and choked Thariel. " With me now." Octavius walked through the corridors, until the heretic went into a room. " My Lord the prisonors have escaped." " WHAT!" screamed Lord Caran. " Warmaster Abbadon will have my head for this!" The heretic came out the door, and Octavius shot him. " CHARGE MY WARRIORS" screamed the weary Crimson Fist. " For Dorn!" Lord Caran turned to face them, and shot Octavius in the arm. Un-fased by the shot he carried on charging. Lord Caran laughed as Octavius bounced off his Terminator armour. Thariel suprised Octavius, by taking off Caran's helmet. This exposed skin, which could be killed. Nestor, Thule, Vadian and Orion tried to shoot him in the head. The shots hit him, but he had iron will. Octavius was knocked off his feet by a Chainfist, and felt a cut in his arm. Lord Caran stood on Octavius' face, and Octavius felt his nose break. The Astartes surged forward one last time, hoping to deal a blow to the Black Legion's command system.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Argen surged forwards, crashed into the chest of Caran knocking him off of Octavius. Grabbing the gorget of the terminator armour He headbutted the lord squarely on the forehead. As Caran stumbled backward stunned, Argen slammed him against the wall behind him. Pinning the chaos lord to the wall with his back, Argen seized the Chainfist at the wrist and held it away from him. Turning towards the other Astartes He roared "Strike quickly Brothers!"


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Nestor was still shaky the dispelling of the chaotic seal had drained him both mentally and physically, he was pale and clammy. As Octavius and the other charged in he snapped off shots with his bolt pistol which detonated harmlessly off the heretics amour. 

Octavius was knocked to the ground by the heretic’s chain fist and Argen charged slamming the chaos lord into the wall pinning his hands "Strike quickly Brothers!" he yelled and Nestor felt anger fill his veins, lending him strength. he charged bounding over Octavius in a single stride, he brought his full weight and momentum into one punch with his bionic fist; it slammed in into the lords helmet he felt the shock of amour and bones cracking "that’s for the atrocity you had placed on the flesh of Dorn" for a moment there was silence. 

A dry, twisted laugh began to echo round the chamber Nestor felt the varambrace of the chain fist push against his midsection. But Nestor was locked in place, his body refused to move. Before the champion of chaos could take advantage the wall behind the three warriors gave way under the assault, and all three fell back into the next chamber. the terminators helmet split upon impact with the floor ruined beyond recognition from the force of Nestors punch.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octavius put his Plasma Pistol away, and saw the wall crumble. Octavius tried to pull himself up, but the pain was to much. Thariel came over and helped him up. Octavius thanked him, and took the rest into the next chamber. He saw Lord Caran raising his Chainfist over Nestor's head, and Octavius shot the Chainfist, as it span out of Caran's hand. Nestor lept up, and punched Caran in the face. He fell backwards, and Argen caught Octavius' Chainsword, and cut his head in half. He collapsed, and fell backwards onto Argen. Octavius, Nestor, Vadian, Thariel and Thule pulled Caran off. The group walked through the door in that chamber, and saw a Commissar hung up in the corner. He was alive, but was trying to kick Octavius. Octavius walked past him, and into the corridor.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Argen viewed the kicking, screaming commisar with pity, until he saw the froth at his mouth, and the tiny chaos symbols cut into his flesh.
"He has been corrupted" Argen told his fellow followers.
"How can you be sure, brother?" Octavious asked.
"I saw this, long ago on the tainted world of Peroxius VII. The PDF there became corrupted by vile chaos influence. Each one of them had these signs, and it was by the might of the Star Phantoms that the planet was eradicated of them.
"Then end him now, and let his soul be at rest with the emperors piece"
"Aye brother."
"Thariel? seeing as you are closer to the commisar than us Astartes, it would be fitting for you to give him the Emperors piece."
"ye...yes i suppose it would..."
"Here major, use this" Vadian handed him his almost spent bolt pistol.
"Emperor save you" Thariel muttered as he stared into the corrupted eyes of the Commisar. He pulled the trigger, and as he saw the commisars head explode into matter, he swore he could see the taint of chaos escaping his corpse. 
"Forward!" Vadian said, as he raised his arm to wave towards the men towards the dark, chaos-filled corridor.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Any one find a map recently with all therooms we been through that might be helpfull to escape this place ya know."_


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Vadian unfolded the map he had taken from the room where they had all almost lost their lives.
"I am trying brother, but this warp sporned place doesn't make sense! I think we are here, but by guillimans oath I cannot be certain..." Vadian cursed the warp and the heretics, before folding the map back up. "I believe we must traverse this way. Although we have to choices at the end of this. We can either go up to the floor above, but I believe this leads toa greater ocncentration on the scum, or we can go straight, which should take us to some sort of Armoury if I am correct, although I have no idea as to the amount of foes we shall encounter..."

The astartes reached the end of the corridor with no other contacts.
"Which way now brother?"


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Nestor placed his hand on the scouts shoulder guard before stepping past 

"Straight and true Brother, we need more ammo if we are to crush the hertics above" 

his face stern and grim as death "take point brother, Thariel you take care of the major i place his life in your hands"


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

(_OOC Thariel is the major, So I'll assume it to be Thule who has been tasked with watching over the Major _


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Vadian advanced down the dark corridor, checking all directions for any signs of movements, he thought back to how he had come to be left on this dark and death-fillied world. 
He remembered it as is 3rd operation since becoming accepted as an initiate to the Ultramarines. His squad had been attached to Captain Ventris's 4th company prior to the attack on the Black Legion Daemon World. They had been accepted because of the skills they had shown on the world of Varden IV, where they eliminated an Ork Warboss and effectively put an end to the slowly growing Waaagh! His thoughts trailed back to the mutilated corpses of his honoured squad members. He vowed he would see their deaths revenged by twentyfold in the enemies blood.
Just as his thoughts re-focused on the task at hand, he felt himself lifted through the air my some force that even his genetically improved vision hadn't even seen coming. Before he hit the floor he heard Brother Nestor scream as he too was launched into a wall. Argen pounced on top of the thing, but even his astartes physique was too slow. He landed on the floor, and it was as if nothing had been there at all.
Octavious poured plasma fire towards the warp-spawn, but failed to hit the creature. The creature flew into him, biting a huge chunk the length of Octavious's forearm, drawing a trickle of Blood. His arm started to twitch, and he began to draw his own Plasma Pistol onto himself.
"What warp-spawned magicck is this!?!" Octavious stared in horror at his limb acting on its own wimb. Just before he pulled the trigger, Vadian knocked the plasma pistol from his grasp, sending it along the ground, breaking the curse on his limb. "Do not let it bite you brothers, it curses where its bite lands!" 
The thing flew towards Nestor again, and only just managed to avoid having half of his torso removed. It then saw Thule and Thariel, and detecting slightly easier prey, hurtled itself towards them.
As the thing flew past a litle bit of light, Thariel noticed its appearence. It had a jaw that defied anything in existence, capable of swallowing Thariel whole, if he were lucky enough to avoid the things chainsword like teeth. Instead of sharp teeth, usually assosiated witht hat of a predator, this creature had the customary sharp teeth, but even sharper blades running along them, like that of an Astartes Chainsword. Its shape resembled that of a manta ray, except it swam in the atmosphere, somehow defying physics. It had too many eyes to count, and its body was covered in squirming maggots and pestilence.
"Nurgle..." Thariel uttered as it neared the two. Thule ducked under the flying thing and grasped its tail, only to release it as the sharp dagger-like skin cut through his mighty Astartes armour. 
Thariel flew himself to the floor to avoid the Nurgle-creatures grasp. As rolled, he landed upon Octavious's Plasma Pistol.
"Die, you Emperor cursing, warp-spawned piece of trash!" Orion ran to meet the Nurgle-creature, and as he swang his chainaxe, he caught the creature unawares on its pestilent hide. With lightning reactions that would put a Primarch to shame, it rammed its head into Orions bionic torso, creating a huge dent, but otherwise unharming Orion. "Flesh for the weak!" He said as he grasped the tail as swung it into a wall. The creature let out a scream of pain, which strangely sounded like childs laughter, before turning back to easier prey. Vadian ducked as the thing flew towards him, and kicked upwards towards the creatures underbelly. The creature let out a massive scream and flew away from Vadian. "Its underside brothers! Aim for the bottom!"
All the Astartes flew at the thing now, with only Thariel outside the murder-pit, clasping the Plasma Pistol. The thing managed to get free of the circle, and reared its ugly head down upon Vadian. It was all Vadian could do to brace himself for his death.
Vadian still stood. He chanced to open his eyes, and saw the thing splattered all over his brothers, the floor, and himself.
"What..."
"I believe you have Thariel to thank, Scout. He must have picked up my plasma pistol and waited for his chance!" Octavious gave a victorious howl of laughter.
Thariel walked over to the Astartes and gave Octavious his Plasma Pistol.
"You keep it major. You have earned they right" he smiled at Thariel, and turned back to see if he oculd see any more fo the Nurgle-Creatures.
"I thank you Thariel. You saved my life." Vadian thanked him.
"As the Emperor wills" was Thariels cool repsonse.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

"Right, it's time to make a surge men." Octavius ordered to his troops. "We shall push forward to the next stairs we see, and die in the Immortal God Emperors name" Octavius looked at the Nurgle creature and kicked it. The group marched on, forward to victory. "What's that?" Vadian asked as he saw a faint staircase. Octavius squinted as he tried to see it, and he too saw the stairs. "CHARGE!" Octavius screamed, and caught the attention of no less than 50 Chaos Marines. They closed in on the team, like a pack of wolves, and Thariel, Thule, Vadian, Nestor and Octavius went back to back. Now the fight would begin.

Please post, and keep this great thread alive!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

_(The reply to thats going to take some thinking Odd one )_


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm just going to clarify that I'm out thread seems a bit dead and a bit urealistic so just kill me off i doubt I'm going to fight 50 veteran warriors.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

((OOC) Sorry for my absence of late, had numerous Internet and computer problems since I moved to uni. Prothor sorry to hear your no longer with us but remember the main thing here is to have fun so don’t get to serious about it) 

Nestor was quick on Octavius heels in the charge his brothers to his side as they pounded up the stairway. Half way up the light from the arch at the stairs head was plunged into darkness; bolter fire cracked overhead and at the stairs before them, only their momentum and faith kept the bolter rounds from hitting home. Octavius and the others hit home catching the traitors off guard with their speed and ferocity. The traitors were pushed back through the arch onto a small landing were the butchering what remained of the 25-30 oath breakers who had survived from when Octavius charge hit home. 

So packed in were the warriors of chaos that they could not draw their combat weapons and their bolter rounds claimed the lives of their brothers than of the charging marines; their blood lust also preventing them from pulling back and recharging. From below the rumble of armoured boots growled from the darkness of the lower level Nestor and Orion turned to face their new foes. 

A score of assault armed black legionaries charged towards them dark chats hissing through their respirators, Nestor and Orion pulled a frag grenade from their belts, cracking the seals to arm the explosive. They pulled the pins in unison ((ooc) FOR SPARTA!... err i mean)“FOR THE EMPEROR!!” they yelled and tossed the grenade into the mob. Fire ripped through the legionaries ranks, shrapnel shredded through their armour or ricocheted in the narrow passage slaying half a dozen of the fell warriors Nestor snapped off several shots with his pistol before moving to meet them with Orion his ‘walking stick’ squaring one traitor through the chest while Nestor’s bionic fist crushed one assaulters head knocking him into those behind him. Still the song of battle raged behind them as the few marines fourght back to back against their hated captures.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Vadian watched in awe at his Brothers ferocious charge. This is exactly what he had thought the Angels of Death to be as a child on Calth.
Yet as he watched his brothers charge into the untold numbers of the enemy, he was left breathless and stunned at the ferociousness of their charge. He watched with even greater horror the Chaos marines lack of respect for their brethren,as they were cut down by friendly fire.
He was stunned only for too long, as the Shrapnel from Brothers Nestor and Orions grenades richocheted towards him. He saw many black legionnaires fall under the rain of death, and dived as fast as he could, but no manner of reactions could save him entirely.
He hit the floor of the lower chamber, having fell from the top floor, onto a large part of shrapnel that had been lodged into his oblique muscles. He grunted in pain as he removed the item from his person, and rolled over to see a light.
His eyes began to water as he saw light. A strange, daemonic light at that, but were light shone on this magnitude, it must be from the outside. He took a step back towards his brothers, who still battled with teh Chaos Scum.
"FOR THE EMPEROR!" The young scout charged into the mass of Chaos with new vigour, his faith increased tenfold by the near escape he had witnessed. He picked up a fallen Chaos marines Boltgun, and fired into the masseson Chaos. He felled 20 marines, most with precise head shots, before the clip ran dry. He spotted a Power Sword on the floor next to a fallen Chaos body, and even though there were at least 3 chaos near it, he leapt towards them.
He crushed the shrapnel that had impailed Vadian through one chaos neck, whilst rolling on his landing towards the power sword. As he grabbed the Swords hilt, a massive foot came crashing down onto his femur bone. before he could cry out in pain. he swept the sword round, slicing cleanly through both marines legs from the Knees. 
As they came crashing down, Octavious shot them both through their helmet Visors, with a resounding gushing noice. Orion still ahd part of a Chaos Marine on his blade, as he shook off attacks that even an Astartes would have fell to, thanks to his bionics.
"I have found an exit, Octavious! Where it leads to I do not know, but it is definately to outside!" Vadian reported to Octavious.
Octavious called over his vox to his brothers, before grabbing Thariel by the collar to let him know his orders"
"Brothers, Vadian delivers our retribution! Advance with Vadian, and we shall soon escape this mass!"
Before they began their withdrawal, Vadian noticed 2 Melta charges on a chaos marines belt. He picked them up and clipped them onto his own.
"If You can hold them off when we reach the exit, I can set these charges and halt their advance onto us!"
Octavious needed no time to think. "Courage and Honour!"


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

(ooc sorry for not posting in a while had a lot of comp troubles)

(ic)_"For the LION!!!"_ I scream as i hurl krak grenades into the traitors. after I run out of grenades i charge in with chain axe swinging.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Nestor felt the surge as more legionaries surged into the scrum fighting their way to meet him and Orion in combat, like madmen they lashed out with fist and blade in an attempt to clear a path to fall by the hands of true Astartes. This latest surge almost forced the two warriors to stumble back wards, yet their bodies reacted with skill and precision with an automation born of decades of combat. just as they were about to be swamped by the masses of enemies, suddenly a surge of pious furry slammed into the mass next to Nestor, roaring the Lions names and anchoring the line once more. 

A bloom of fire ripped through the enemies’ ranks, slaying dozens and collapsing the passage on many more. The three brothers took heart and pressed into the remaining foes before them slaying them to the man before retreating through the exit to rejoin their brothers. Much of Nestors’ armour was rent and torn the rest slick with blood and pox marked with bolter impacts.
Orion was no better his walking stick lost to the enemy.

for what seemed like an age Nestor could see the sky, as he stood in the onyx paved court yard, three baneful moons glared down from the crimson sky. A mighty citadel rose above them bristling with defence lasers and landing pads. The top most towers arched to the stars haloed with the mass of warships, transports and a may rid assortment of other vessels Nestor looked to his brothers for guidance momentarily drained from the engagement.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Vadian set the Charges at the exit, he waited for his Brothers to successfuly withdraw from the slaughter. He shot at the foe with a Boltgun he had grabbed from a fallen Chaos Warrior. He saw Nestor and his othr brothers retreat to a safe distance from the blast radius.
Octavious gave the sign fo the charges to blow, yet Vadian could not blow them yet. 
"What are you waiting for, Vadian!?" Octavius bellowed to the scout.
"Thariel! The guardsman has not retreated yet!" Even has Vadian saw the Guardsman running , and a hail of bolter fire covered his retreat, he could see Thariel wuld not make it. He watched as the Guardsman was ct down, an Emperors servant cut down by heretics. Pure rage filled the scout, and blew a precise bolter shot in the heretics helmet.
He waited for a number of Chaos to enter the blast radius, and pushed the detonator. At least 25 Chaos were crshed by the debris, any one who had survied were murcilessly cut down by the bolters.

With he current threat dealt with, Vadian turned to view the massive citadel. Thariels eath woud be mourned when they got back to their brothers.

(ooc i thought we would kill Thariel off as the guy who created him has left thethread, everyone coolwith this? If not will edit)


----------

